# poner en pompa



## sergioxere

Buenas tardes, bonsoir.


Me gustaría saber como se dice esta expresión española  ( obscena ) ya que hoy me la pregunto un compañero y no supe responder la frase sería :

*Pon tu culo en pompa.*

No quiero ofender a nadie solo quiero saber la expresión utilizada.

Merci d'avance.
Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## chlapec

¡Ja ja!, primero tuve que indagar que significaba en español. Si no me equivoco, se trata de pedir, en un contexto sexual, que alguien ponga el culo "para arriba".
Mi propuesta: "*Le cul en l'air*!"


----------



## galizano

Aquí se habla sobre el tema : http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=118967


----------



## sergioxere

galizano said:


> Aquí se habla sobre el tema : http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=118967



Gracias por tu respuesta pero lo que busco es la expresion en francés no que me diga lo que significa en español.

Merci par ta reponse mais je suis en train de cherche l'expresion au français ne pas le signifié au espagnol.


----------



## galizano

¡Oups! Yo diría : montre ton derrière y, ya que la quieres vulgar, montre ton cul.


----------



## sergioxere

Gracias a ambos la respuesta de Galizano es la que mas apropiada veo aun asi gracias chlapec también.
Merci a tous la reponse de Galizano est la meilleur je crois mais merci a chalapec aussi.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Siento disentir, pero no me parece lo mejor.

 "Montre ton cul" significa "enseña tu culo", y puedes enseñar el culo sin ponerlo en pompa. Así que no es la tradución idónea.
*
Mets-ton cul en l'air*, me parece más cercano. Casi igual que lo que propone Chlapec, pero me parece mejor con el verbo. Eventualmente "lève ton cul" (levanta tu culo).

 Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Pinairun

La expresión, en español, no ha de ser obscena por necesidad.

En la consulta del médico, a causa de algunas dolencias, puede resultar de lo más inocente y natural.


----------



## sergioxere

Gracias Gévy y gracias a todos.

Pinairum normalmente al menos como lo conozco decirle a alguien : " pon tu culo en pompa " se suele pensar en el habito sexual, si en el médico te dicen " pon el culo en pompa " hasta tu mismo te ries por dentro .No desmiento lo que dices pero el sentido obsceno " se tiene mas en mente" que el sentido " inocente "


----------



## Lampiste

Bonjour:



Pinairun said:


> La expresión, en español, no ha de ser obscena por necesidad.
> 
> En la consulta del médico, a causa de algunas dolencias, puede resultar de lo más inocente y natural.



Sí, sí, Pina: a esas dolencias se refieren cuando dicen que "se sufren en silencio" porque a algunas personas les da vergüenza hablar de ellas (empieza por "hemo" ).

Me pregunto, *Gévy*, si no habrá una expresión más gráfica en francés para este caso, ya que poner el culo en pompa requiere situarse de rodillas y agachar la cabeza y la espalda, de modo que el culo quede más alto que el resto del cuerpo. 

Para examinarnos, un proctólogo nos exigiría esa ingrata y ridícula postura. Es decir que no se trata sólo de poner el culo a la intemperie, como puede desprenderse de la expresión *mets ton cul en l'air*.

Los señores del DRAE se abstienen de hablar de este asunto, pero en el *Diccionario de **María Moliner *encontramos esta definición (el technicolor es mío):

*El culo en pompa *(inf.;"Con, Estar, Tener, Poner"). Postura en que las nalgas sobresalen mucho por detrás. 

(Si he sido demasiado explícito, os pido disculpas).

À bientôt.


----------



## chlapec

Hola Lampista. "mettre le cul en l'air" quiere decir "poner el culo para arriba", no "poner el culo al aire": "mettre le cul nu". Al menos es lo que yo creo. Corríjanme si me equivoco.


----------



## galizano

Me temo,lampiste que te confundes con la expresión "mettre le cul à l'air" .Lo que tú llamas "culo a la intemperie".


----------



## Lampiste

chlapec said:


> Hola Lampista. "mettre le cul en l'air" quiere decir "poner el culo para arriba", no "poner el culo al aire": "mettre le cul nu". Al menos es lo que yo creo. Corríjanme si me equivoco.



O sea que por ese pequeño matiz, yo me he quedado con el culo al aire. 

Pues lo asumo. 

Como dirían en televisión: "Son los problemas del directo"

À bientôt


----------



## utrerana

Esa expresión es muy utilizada al menos por estas tierras y no suena nada extraña. Mi tío, que es Duo, siempre me decía de pequeña eso de " pon el culo en pompa" para ponerme una inyección, es decir, ponlo bien visible , sergioxere, no había risas, no había pensamientos que llevasen a risitas, simplemente es una frase que te indica que eso.
 En otro contexto que se utiliza (reitero que es por estos lares) , es en el típico matrimonio en el que uno, le da la espalda al otro: " me meto en la cama, le pongo el culo en pompa y me echo a dormir", es decir, la persona no quiere ser molestada.
No olvidemos que es una expresión familiar, no se puede utilizar en todos los contextos ¡ojo con eso! (a ver si van a mirar rarito...)
¡Un besito!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Recuerdo que cuando era pequeño y mi madre me tenía que poner algún supositorio (¡qué trago...!), me tumbaba en la cama y me decía de poner *el culo en pompa*.

Del lado francés, aparte del típico e incierto "*sortir le cul*", también recuerdo que, en clase de educación física, cuando debíamos formar fila en plan militar, para obligarnos a estar bien erguidos el profe nos decía "*bombez le torse, rentrez le ventre et cambrez les reins!*", y es que el gesto de arquear los riñones hacía que, automáticamente el culo se respingara y se pusiera en pompa...


----------



## Pinairun

sergioxere said:


> Gracias Gévy y gracias a todos.
> 
> Pinairum normalmente al menos como lo conozco decirle a alguien : " pon tu culo en pompa " se suele pensar en el habito sexual, si en el médico te dicen " pon el culo en pompa " hasta tu mismo te ries por dentro .No desmiento lo que dices pero el sentido obsceno " se tiene mas en mente" que el sentido " inocente "



No, no es así para mí. 
También reconozco los ejemplos de _utrerana_ y _Víctor. _Es una expresión que se usa en lenguaje coloquial, por personas de toda edad, sin connotación sexual alguna.

Y  hasta me ha sorprendido que se pueda usar de esa manera. Pero así parecen ser las cosas.


----------



## sergioxere

Pinairun said:


> No, no es así para mí.
> También reconozco los ejemplos de _utrerana_ y _Víctor. _Es una expresión que se usa en lenguaje coloquial, por personas de toda edad, sin connotación sexual alguna.
> 
> Y  hasta me ha sorprendido que se pueda usar de esa manera. Pero así parecen ser las cosas.



Pues no sé chico será que soy un adolescente y todo lo veo en el contexto sexual pero vamos muchas personas de las que conozco (diría que todas o el 90%) lo piensa de ese modo cuando lo oye o se ríe.


----------



## utrerana

¿Sabes qué pasa? pues que no saber nos vuelve atrevidos y a veces nos reímos porque creemos saber de qué se está tratando y no es así.
No hay nada de especial ni particular en la frase, pero quizás por aquellos de aparcer la palabra culo se haya extrapolado a otras circunstancias con connotaciones sexuales, cosa que me da  pena, porque las expresiones de antaño, de siempre, habría que cuidarlas, preservarlas y continuarlas.
Un saludo.


----------



## sergioxere

utrerana said:


> ¿Sabes qué pasa? pues que no saber nos vuelve atrevidos y a veces nos reímos porque creemos saber de qué se está tratando y no es así.
> No hay nada de especial ni particular en la frase, pero quizás por aquellos de aparcer la palabra culo se haya extrapolado a otras circunstancias con connotaciones sexuales, cosa que me da  pena, porque las expresiones de antaño, de siempre, habría que cuidarlas, preservarlas y continuarlas.
> Un saludo.


Que pena que no puedo aplaudirte que si no ten por seguro que lo haría solo añadir una cosa a lo que has dicho en la parte de el no saber y es la que aparte de el no saber de los individuos hay que tener en cuenta tambien la madurez.
PD : yo soy un medio inmaduro tengo que reconocerlo .


----------



## utrerana

¡sergio, la edad es un grado! Gracias por la parte que me corresponde.
¡Un besito!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Más que de_ cul_, se hablaría de _fesses_... ¡a que suena más natural! 
- Les fesses en l'air ! (tampoco utilizaría verbo)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

